# Great lathe workhorse



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

"...it auto recognizes the voltage."

That's pretty amazing.

Glad you like the lathe so much. It's the tools that you don't like that stick in your craw.


----------



## CraigR1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Over 1 year later I am loving this lathe. One mean machine


----------

